# Anyone here play Pokemon Go?



## Notmyname (Jul 8, 2016)

Pokemon go is dope as hell. The point is to wander around and explore,, catching pokemons.. Pretty fun game that I look forward to playing in new cities. So anyway just wondering if anyone else has tried it out?


----------



## Tude (Jul 8, 2016)

lol bunch of people on the internet and traveling sites looking into this atm.


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 8, 2016)

One of the coolest parts is that the game brings you to like sculptures, and weird stores and Parks and restaurants and other shit.


----------



## Tude (Jul 8, 2016)

kind of reminds me of an online "game" called ingress. I downloaded that one but it was bugging me all the time if something was happening in an area by me. from wiki

_*Ingress*_ is an augmented-reality massively multiplayer online location-based game[4] created by Niantic, Inc.. The game was first released exclusively for Android devices on November 15, 2012,[2][5] and was made available for Apple's iOS on July 14, 2014.[3][6] The game has a complex science fiction back story with a continuous open narrative,[7][8] which however is not necessary for playing and enjoying the game. Ingress has also been considered to be a location-based exergame.[9]

The gameplay consists of capturing "portals" at places of cultural significance, such as public art, landmarks, monuments, etc., and linking them to create virtual triangular "control fields" over geographical areas. Progress in the game is measured by the number of "mind units" (MUs) captured via such control fields, i.e. people nominally controlled by each faction (as illustrated on the Intel Map).[10][11] The necessary links between portals may range in length from meters to kilometers or hundreds of kilometers, created in operations of considerable logistical complexity.[12] International links and fields are not uncommon, as Ingress has attracted an enthusiastic following in cities worldwide[13] amongst both young and old,[14] to the extent that the gameplay is itself a lifestyle for some, including tattoos.[2] Gameplay relies heavily on the player physically moving about the community in order to interact with portals. Playing in a vehicle is possible, but increases in speed disable some features of the game. This is done to encourage physical activity and safe driving, and also discourages GPS spoofing.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 8, 2016)

I haven't played much pokemon since the 2nd generation. I barely got familiar with Black/White, but I run that on an emulator instead.



notmyname said:


> Pokemon go is dope as hell. The point is to wander around and explore,, catching pokemons.. Pretty fun game that I look forward to playing in new cities. So anyway just wondering if anyone else has tried it out?


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 8, 2016)

I've never played ingress but I'm on reddit so I've seen the comparison haha. this one only alerts you of anything if the game is open and you have to pass by it. pokemon come out at random. Ive only had it a couple days but it's cool so far


----------



## elliemichele (Jul 8, 2016)

I was playing this morning actually. I live in a reallly desolate and rural area so it's hard for me to find any without being stabbed by branches/trees every five seconds.


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 8, 2016)

quad8 said:


> I haven't played much pokemon since the 2nd generation. I barely got familiar with Black/White, but I run that on an emulator instead.


Me either actually. Crystal was the last game I played so I liked that this one is only first gen monsters. It's interactive so if you're walking around anyway it's a cool way to explore shit


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 8, 2016)

I heard that they got a lot of their design from ingress. I love pokemon but I only got to the third gen. After that I pretty much lost interest. But this sounds pretty cool. Saw some people playing it last night at seven eleven.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 9, 2016)

Tude said:


> kind of reminds me of an online "game" called ingress.



It is actually the same game company that made ingress, Niantic. They partnered with Nintendo, a rarity for the company, to create Pokemon Go. You can see a lot of the same core mechanics that were in Ingress in PokeGo, such as Portals being split into two different types of hotspots, Gym's that serve as Team controlled hot spots and Poke Stops that are neutral, item spawning hot spots. 

I play it as well, since I've been playing Pokemon since it first came out on the original gameboy. I joined team Instinct (Yellow team) since it deals with egg hatching and god damn do I love pokemon breeding in the main games.


----------



## jaws (Jul 9, 2016)

I know people who play it and I was laughing while watching them wonder around staring at their phones.


----------



## RainyDaze (Jul 9, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> I heard that they got a lot of their design from ingress.



Yep. Niantic is behind both of these titles.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 11, 2016)

According to this, Pokemon Go is being used to target people for thefts: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/robbery-suspects-using-pokemon-go-to-target-victims-police-say/

*ST. LOUIS COUNTY, Missouri* -- Police say that four men used the newly-released "Pokemon Go" game to commit multiple robberies in St. Louis and St. Charles counties, CBS affiliate KMOV reported.

Police say that they believe the suspects conducted multiple armed robberies by targeting their victims through the Pokemon Go game.

To play, you fire up the game and then start trekking to prominent local landmarks -- represented in the game as "Pokestops" -- where you can gather supplies such as Pokeballs. Those are what you fling at online "pocket monsters," or Pokemon, to capture them for training. At other locations called "gyms" -- which may or may not be actual gyms in the real world -- Pokemon battle one another for supremacy.




Play VIDEO
*What's next in virtual reality technology?*
Police believe the suspects added a beacon near a "Poke-stop" in their location, which could lure more players nearby, KMOV reported.

The suspects were located by O'Fallon Police after responding to an armed robbery call around 2:00 a.m. in St. Charles County. The suspects were sitting inside a vehicle, police said. A handgun was recovered from the suspects.

At this time, it is not known what items were stolen from the victims.

The Pokémon Company International and Niantic, Inc., released a statement Sunday evening in regards to the alleged robberies.

"We are aware that some incidents have occurred involving fans playing Pokémon GO. We encourage all people playing Pokémon GO to be aware of their surroundings and to play with friends when going to new or unfamiliar places," the statement said. "Please remember to be safe and alert at all times. We are humbled by the overwhelmingly positive response to Pokémon GO and greatly appreciate the support of our fans."

O'Fallon Police are warning those who play the game or have children who play the game to do so with caution.

O'Fallon Police aren't the only police warning those playing Pokemon Go.

Marion Iowa Police tweeted out a reminder to game players on Sunday evening.


Follow

Marion Iowa Police @MarionIaPolice
Sorry #PokemonGO 'ers, there are no PokéStops at the police department




(Reminder, public parks close at 10:30-pm)#GottaCatchemAll


----------

